# Turbo Revisitted (PICS)



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

Well guys the journey is taking a long ass time. But here is what I have so far. The following are pics of the completed manifold and downpipe, and also provided is a link to the build up directory. Enjoy.

http://www.protech-fabrication.com/buildup/manidp_0048.JPG

http://www.protech-fabrication.com/buildup/manidp_0049.JPG

http://www.protech-fabrication.com/buildup/manidp_0050.JPG

www.protech-fabrication.com/buildup


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that turbo is ungodly huge..............and of course gorgeous work by protech


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

hmmm, turbo up top....cool. :thumbup: i played around with a couple of designs similar to that....but im not going that route.
can u get a T04S comp housing on there?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

nice, too bad its for the SR!


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

I believe we could get the comp on there with a few adjustments.



javierb14 said:


> *hmmm, turbo up top....cool. :thumbup: i played around with a couple of designs similar to that....but im not going that route.
> can u get a T04S comp housing on there? *


----------

